
Ask HN: Any interest in TL;DW versions of YC videos? - on1200s
I&#x27;m a big fan of all the videos that YC puts out on  it&#x27;s YouTube channel. I do some video editing on the side. Would you guys be interested in TL;DW versions of YC videos? Short 2-5 mins summaries with just the highlights.
======
corobo
In all honesty I'd prefer a writeup than a shorter video. I'm ok with watching
video and can have them on in the background and tune in to the highlights.
The problem comes in where I've not got access to sound (work PC), I don't
want to dedicated my device to watching videos (mobile), or I have limited
data capabilities (commuting)

I know there's transcripts available for most things if not all but they run a
touch long too for most situations.. I think just to be annoying my personal
ideal would be the transcripts of the highlights

------
codingdave
Writing up the high points into a few bullets, with timestamps and links to
that point in the video would let people understand the content, and watch
very specific sections if we wanted to hear the actual words. I'd recommend
that approach instead of a short summary.

~~~
jackgolding
Yup timestamped links TLDRs like indie hackers does would be sick! (But I
think you could improve on their site design a bit in terms of how those links
work)

------
muzani
I used to do this with the transcripts, as well as translating PG's essays
into my native language. They were extremely popular. Just posting them on
Facebook goes viral about a quarter of the time. I would highly recommend it.

------
originalsimba
Hacking videos to be more efficient is always a good idea. I hate when people
take 5 minutes to explain something that could be said in 30 seconds with
proper editing and planning. Go for it.

~~~
patrickxie
video speed controller chrome extensions has been a great addition. Shortens
videos by speeding them up and skip freely.

I generally skim through first by jumping 20secs ea, then rewind if I find
anything interesting. And if the pace is too slow I 5x.

~~~
on1200s
I learned that if you access the html5 youtube player you can actually change
the speeds.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5845484/force-
html5-yout...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5845484/force-
html5-youtube-video)

The other hack I was thinking about playing around with is removing silences,
or long pauses, ummms, etc.

------
singularity2001
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCELF25lFYowjBcI26cgRbjQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCELF25lFYowjBcI26cgRbjQ)
??

~~~
whak
[https://youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg](https://youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg)

------
gajju3588
Yes. That will be really helpful

------
sharmi
Yes! That would be most helpful.

------
ricky_tika
Sounds amazing.

------
Lacaille8760
Yes, please!

